# Apple Hardware test CD...



## nexus7 (26 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Utilisateur Mac depuis peu, j'ai acheté un QS 867, il y a qq semaines, avec les cds d'install 9.2.2 et 10.3, mais je viens de m'appercevoir que le CD de test Hardware n'y est pas, le vendeur, ou plutot la vendeuse est a l'autre bout de la France et je n'arrive plus a la contacter !!!

Donc j'aimerai savoir s'il existe une possibilité de l'acheter ou de le télécharger et si oui ... ou, chez apple je n'est rien trouvé...

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## bgali (26 Septembre 2004)

Désolé mais, sauf erreur de ma part, le test Hardware n'existe que sur les cd du système et ta vendeuse aurait dû te le remettre parce qu'il fait partie intégrante du packtage de mac-os. Il faut lui réclamer, çà s'envoie trés bien pa rla poste :hein:


----------



## nexus7 (26 Septembre 2004)

.Il y combien de cds exactement ???,
 par ce que j'en ai 4... pour Panther ( il ne m'en demande que 3 à l'install...)
et 1 seul pour 9.2.2 ( pour imac d'ailleur)...

Merci pour ta réponse...


----------



## bgali (26 Septembre 2004)

Il y a effectivement 4 cd pour panther :

3 pour l'installation de mac-os 10.3 et 1 pour les logiciels Xcode Tools pour les developer et je n'en vois pas d'autre ....  

Apparement il n'y a pas de cd "apple hardware test" avec panther, mais par contre il existe bien avec Jaguar puisque je l'ai.

Le seul récent "apple harware test" que j'ai c'est celui livré avec mon G5 tout récent

Quelqu'un a-t-il d'autres précisions à ce sujet ????


----------



## Krstv (30 Novembre 2004)

A ce propos, je n'ai pas non plus de CD test hardware avec mon emac G4 (acheté en juillet dernier). J'ai parcouru le CD d'install pour voir s'il n'y avait pas un truc dans le genre, mais j'ai rien trouvé qui y ressemblait. 


C'est normal ?

(pour précision, je cherche à tester les ports firewire sans avoir à acheter Techtool pro, que je peux pas m'offrir dans l'immédiat)


----------



## quark67 (30 Novembre 2004)

Si vous possédez un lecteur de DVD, Apple ne livre plus Apple Hardware Test (AHT) sur un CD séparé, mais sur un DVD. L'inscription AHT est présente sur le DVD concerné. L'accès au test se fait en insérant le DVD dans le Mac au démarrage (ou en l'y plaçant avant le redémarrage), et en appuyant immédiatement (avant le chargement du système) sur la touche Option (Alt). A partir de là, vous sélectionnez AHT sur l'écran. La touche Opton permet en réalité de choisir le "système" sur lequel vous désirez démarrer.


----------



## laustralien2 (30 Novembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous possédez un lecteur de DVD, Apple ne livre plus Apple Hardware Test (AHT) sur un CD séparé, mais sur un DVD. L'inscription AHT est présente sur le DVD concerné. L'accès au test se fait en insérant le DVD dans le Mac au démarrage (ou en l'y plaçant avant le redémarrage), et en appuyant immédiatement (avant le chargement du système) sur la touche Option (Alt). A partir de là, vous sélectionnez AHT sur l'écran. La touche Opton permet en réalité de choisir le "système" sur lequel vous désirez démarrer.



L'explication d'utilisation est bonne sauf que AHT se trouve sur un CD Avec Les nouveaux G5 dotés du superdrive


----------



## Krstv (30 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour l'info !

Juste un truc bizarre : dans les résultats du test, les ports firewire sont absents. Pourtant, ils fonctionnent. Cela veut-il dire qu'il faut y brancher un périphérique pour les rendre détectables lors du test ?

(c'est un coup à finir dans dans "les perles de mac gé", cette question )


----------



## MarcMame (1 Décembre 2004)

Très franchement, les Apple Hardware Test ne servent pas à grand chose et sont au mieux relativement inefficaces. Autant investir dans un TechToolPro qui fera un bien meilleur travail d'investigation dans les entraille de votre machine !


----------



## bgali (1 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Très franchement, les Apple Hardware Test ne servent pas à grand chose et sont au mieux relativement inefficaces. Autant investir dans un TechToolPro qui fera un bien meilleur travail d'investigation dans les entraille de votre machine !



Je confirme !

J'utilise techtoolpro régulièrement et c'est une outil trés sûr


----------

